# Faut pas se moquer



## underhouse

Ciao a tutti 

volevo cercare di capire il senso della vignetta del settimanale Charlie Hebdo che riporta la frase "Faut pas se moquer". Come si tradurrebbe questa frase in italiano? Non bisogna fregarsene?

Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Underhouse,
Potresti linkare la vignetta o descriverla meglio?


----------



## underhouse

Ciao Matou,

ecco qui il link all'articolo e qui quello alla vignetta.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Un immagine *un po' più chiara..


----------



## longplay

C'è un arabo malconcio nella sedia spinta da un israelita (ortodosso, all' apparenza): "non bisogna prendersela !", dicono entrambi. Ti suggerisce niente, dato
l' argomento?** Ciao.
**"integralismo religioso", mi pare (in alto a sinistra, nella pagina del C.Hébdo).


----------



## matoupaschat

longplay said:


> C'è un arabo malconcio nella sedia spinta da un israelita (ortodosso, all' apparenza): ****"non bisogna prendersela !"****, dicono entrambi. Ti suggerisce niente, dato
> l' argomento?** Ciao.


Se il senso dell'espressione evidenziata vale "non bisogna burlarsene", sono d'accordo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ma "non bisogna prendersela" e "non bisogna burlansene" vogliono dire due cose opposte..


----------



## longplay

Hai ragione. Posso dire solo che non è scritto 'faut pas LES moquer". Non ha anche il senso di "lascia perdere, non occupartene, non te ne fregare"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Credo che il significato di "se moquer", come usato qui senza complemento,  sia semplicemente "scherzare", ma con un possibile gioco di parole con "se moquer de" (deridere, burlare, ecc.), allusione al fatto che non si deve prendere in giro gli handicappati (sedia a rotelle).
Vi lascio concludere...


----------



## longplay

Non trascurare il fatto che, se non erro,  la frase è detta dai due protagonisti "in contemporanea" e non c'è nessun 'minorato', nei paraggi. Immagini di quale tipo
di tolleranza religiosa si può trattare ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ops, ho appena visto che, come dicevi, Longplay, quello sul seggiolino era un arabo e l'altro un ebreo. Tutt'è due integralisti intoccabili, uno che si prevale di appartenere al popolo vittima della shoah, l'altro alla "vera" religione. La loro intolleranza li accomuna, sono uguali...


----------



## longplay

Secondo alcune interpretazioni trovate 'googlando', parrebbe che il personaggio seduto rappresenti il fondatore di uno dei due 'credo'. Pensa un po'...


----------



## passola92

matoupaschat said:


> Credo che il significato di "se moquer", come usato qui senza complemento,  sia semplicemente "scherzare", ma con un possibile gioco di parole con "se moquer de" (deridere, burlare, ecc.), allusione al fatto che non si deve prendere in giro gli handicappati (sedia a rotelle).
> Vi lascio concludere...



Ciao! 
Credo proprio che la vignetta di Charlie Hebdo riprenda semplicemente il titolo originale del film Quasi amici (in francese Les Intouchables) tant'è che mi sembra che nella vignetta, sopra il disegno, ci sia scritto proprio Les Intouchables 2. E' ovvio che, se si facesse riferimento al titolo italiano, la battuta non si capirebbe affatto ma se si prende in considerazione il titolo francese - Gli Intoccabili- ( ovviamente da noi non si è potuto tradurre così perché esiste già Gli intoccabili di Brian de Palma) il discorso cambia. Se poi consideriamo che i tizi disegnati sono un ebreo e un musulmano, uno intoccabile perché martire per antonomasia, e l'altro perché "rischia di scatenare l'inferno" dato che le sue posizioni religiose sono sempre connesse all'integralismo... allora si capisce la genialità della battuta =) Io opterei semplicemente per: "Non si prende in giro!"
Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Passola,

Ah, ecco perché la vignetta mi dava un vago senso di "déjà vu"! Avrai capito che non ho il pallino del cinema: venti anni che non ho messo piede in una sala oscura. Sono del tutto d'accordo con la tua spiegazione, e dato che "_Homo sum, humani nihil a me alienum puto_" (o quasi ) , te ne ringrazio di cuore.


----------



## passola92

Grazie a te =)


----------



## longplay

Quindi, secondo questa interpretazione, l' uomo seduto sarebbe un 'diversamente abile' e non ci sarebbe nessuna allusione alle 'rivolte' seguite alle immagini
ecc.ecc. (azioni che potrebbero essere intese come 'autolesionistiche', anche dai fondamentalisti di altro 'credo'- i "compagni" di avventura).
Non sono francese, ma un piccolo dubbio mi resta (perchè 'moquer' invece di 'rigoler'?). Ciao e grazie per il riferimento al film (non visto)!


----------



## passola92

Forse non mi sono spiegata bene, pardon! 

Il riferimento alle rivolte c'è ovviamente... Ma perché proprio l'uso del riferimento al film Quasi Amici? Cerco di essere più esaustiva: per quanto riguarda l'immagine vera e propria, questa rimanda al fatto che la trama del film riguarda un milionario paraplegico (da qui la sedia a rotelle) e un ragazzo di colore che diventa il suo badante... I due inizialmente sono in cattivi rapporti a causa delle diverse personalità e delle diverse estrazioni sociali ma poi finiscono per diventare amici. La trama del film però non ha nulla a che vedere con la vignetta: l'importante è il titolo, appunto Les Intouchables, gli intoccabili. Perché? Perché, come ho detto prima, sia gli ebrei che i musulmani non possono essere toccati, punzecchiati. Intorno ad essi si è creato un vero e proprio taboo in quanto i primi sono stati vittime dell'Olocausto (quindi non possono essere presi in giro per qualsivoglia ragione) e i secondi... beh, le ragioni sono svariate: sappiamo tutti quanti preconcetti si sono creati sull'Islam in seguito all'11 settembre e forse proprio per questo motivo i Musulmani, ogni volta che sentono 'attaccato' il proprio credo (che agli occhi degli occidentali è il credo del velo) scendono in piazza. Le loro manifestazioni si trasformano spesso in atti di violenza anche perché in molti paesi musulmani, soprattutto quelli della Primavera araba, c'è un clima di instabilità politica molto forte che può trasformarsi in violenza ad un minimo attacco (anche che avvenga sotto forma di opinione).
L'autolesionismo quindi non c'entra: il messaggio satirico di queste vignette è un attacco al perbenismo ipocrita della società occidentale e agli stessi ebrei e musulmani (questi ultimi soprattutto ovviamente)... Mettiamola così: "Attenzione, noi siamo ebrei/musulmani non ci si prende in giro perché ci hanno sterminati/perché l'Islam non è uguale burka e perché sennò scateniamo l'inferno ". Ma in realtà quello che si vuole dire è:" Mica siccome voi avete sofferto non è possibile criticarvi!"
Ecco perché rigoler non va bene; che io sappia questo verbo vuol dire semplicemente 'scherzare' mentre 'moquer' significa 'prendere in giro', 'prendersi gioco di' =) 
Spero di non essere uscita fuori tema ma secondo me quello che ho scritto sopra serve proprio a capire il significato della vignetta. 

PS: Non so se quello che ho scritto possa suscitare le ire di qualcuno ma per sicurezza dico che ovviamente ho cercato di essere il più oggettiva possibile senza dare un colore politico alle mie affermazioni! Se qualcosa non dovesse andare bene mi scuso in anticipo, je suis nouvelle!


----------



## longplay

I due diventano amici: infatti la battuta è pronunciata da entrambi. La tua spiegazione del titolo (gli intoccabili) è esauriente. Per quanto riguarda la battuta, devo
dire che penso di essere in minoranza, con la mia interpretazione. Vabbé, però...


----------

